# SOUTH KOREA - Stadium and Arena Development News



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)

Incheon , 2014 Asian Games Stadium , 70,000 seats , 2013

This Stadium accommodates 70,000 seats and may be expandable to 100,000 seats considering big events such as Olympic Games and World Cup.






























































































Yong In (Gyeonggi) Yong In Stadium , 37,000 seats , 2015











New design 





























Hwaseong (Gyeonggi) , Hwaseong Stadium , 35,000 seats

Model 1




















Model 2











Model 3












Ansan (Gyeonggi) Eco Dome , 32,000 seats , 2013































Daegu , Daegu Dome , 30,000 seats , 2014





















Gwangju , Gwangju Dome , 30,000 seats












Seoul , Seoul Dome , 22,000 seats












Sihung (Gyeonggi) , Sihung stadium , 21,000 seats , 2012












Namyangju (Gyeonggi) , Namyangju New stadium , 21,000 seats , 2012





















Incheon , Sungui Arena Park stadium , 20,700 seats , 2011
















































Jinju (Gyeongnam) , Jinju stadium , 20,350 seats , 2010




















































































Seoul , Guro Baseball Stadium , 20,309 seats , 2010







































Kwangju (Gyeonggi) , Kwangju stadium , 20,000 seats 












Yangpyong (Gyeonggi) , Yangpyong stadium , 20,000 seats , 2012






















if you want to see more pictures of Korean stadiums including World major stadiums , Please visit below URL.

http://cafe.daum.net/stade


----------



## sali_haci (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm really impressed


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*2014 Asian Games Sports Facilities*











Main Stadium with 70,000 seats 












Sipjeong Stadium












Munhak Arena












Songrim Arena












Seonhak Stadium












Geyang Arena












Namdong Arena


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Hwaseong Stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Jinju Stadium*

Jinju Stadium , 20,016 seats , 2010.6.30 open













under construction


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Some Ballparks*

Pohang , 12,000 seats , 2011












Ulsan , 21,520 seats


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Incheon , Sungui Arena Park stadium , 20,700 seats , 2011 open*

2010.04.25


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ansan (Gyeonggi) Eco Dome , 32,000 seats , 2013*

It seems that design exterior of Eco Dome is changed recently.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

All the projects are very beautiful, but the first one of the thread is the best of the best !


----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)

*Korea International Circuit (Youngam Grand Prix F1 Circuit) , 135,000 seats , 2010.7 open*

The new Korean International Circuit has been designed by German architect Hermann Tilke. 
The track is to be found in the South Jeolla region, 350 kilometers south of the Korean capital, Seoul. 

Once finished the circuit will be 5.621 km in length, and will be made up of both permanent and temporary sections. 
There will be seating for up to 135,000 spectators.


----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)

*Seoul , Seoul Dome (Guro Dome) , 22,258 seats , 2011.12 open*





















old plan


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Hwaseong (Gyeonggi) , Hwaseong Stadium , 35,000 seats*


----------



## CorliCorso (May 4, 2005)

What's with the insistence of having running tracks in all those stadiums?

They almost all show a football pitch, so presumably that's their main intention & they'll hope to get a K-League side.

I might understand if the reason was to provide athletics facilities for the area - but most of those projects also have another running track next to it. Crazy.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Jinju (Gyeongnam) , Jinju stadium , 20,350 seats , 2010*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*an aerial view*


----------



## kominam (May 23, 2010)

yeah, most European stadiums don't have running tracks and it's not visually pleasing either when you want to concentrate on the game and it's out of fashion.


----------



## cc80cc80 (Jan 16, 2009)

Impressing!!


----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)

*Jinju , Jinju Stadium , 20,350 seats , 2010.8.21 opened*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Incheon , Sungui Arena Park stadium , 20,700 seats , 2011 open*

2010.09.20


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Yong In (Gyeonggi) Yong In Stadium , 37,000 seats , 2015*

New Design


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*sungui arena*


----------



## CorliCorso (May 4, 2005)

I've read elsewhere that construction has been halted on Sungui Arena Park because local traders object to the shopping centre that's part of the development


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

CorliCorso said:


> I've read elsewhere that construction has been halted on Sungui Arena Park because local traders object to the shopping centre that's part of the development


Correct. Now halted.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Ballpark in Gwangju:


Ballpark in Ulsan:










Ballpark in Pohang:

















Dome in Seoul:









Dome in Ansan:









Dome in Daegu:

















Ballpark in Busan:


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

How popular is baseball in Korea?


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

JYDA said:


> How popular is baseball in Korea?


According to journalist Tan Jinhe:



> Baseball is enjoying a boom in Korea after the national team won gold at the 2008 Beijing Olympics, silver at the World Baseball Classic the following year, and gold at the Asian Games in November.


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

JYDA said:


> How popular is baseball in Korea?


South Korea, and to a greater extent Japan, have been baseballing countries for a while as a result of US cultural influence during occupation. That said, soccer has come from nowhere in the last 2 decades to a point where baseball's hegemony is beginning to fade. South Korea is a little different because soccer has been prominent there for some time, even prior to the split; you only need to look north of the border to see North Korea's preference for soccer. 

What you will also tend to find is that soccer in both of these countries is split down generational lines. So while those older generations who grew up on baseball may never embrace soccer over baseball (here I'm mainly referring to Japan), the younger generation will almost certainly ensure that soccer eventually usurps baseball as the dominant sport. Again, it doesn't need to, as they can coexist as they do now quite easily, but trends and inherent accessibility of soccer usually end badly for any competitors. Of course it helps that, unlike the US for instance, it has no competition of a football variety. 

But to answer your original question: its quite popular, and should remain popular in the same way that baseball is popular in the US.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

MS20 said:


> South Korea, and to a greater extent Japan, have been baseballing countries for a while as a result of US cultural influence during occupation. That said, soccer has come from nowhere in the last 2 decades to a point where baseball's hegemony is beginning to fade. South Korea is a little different because soccer has been prominent there for some time, even prior to the split; you only need to look north of the border to see North Korea's preference for soccer.
> 
> What you will also tend to find is that soccer in both of these countries is split down generational lines. So while those older generations who grew up on baseball may never embrace soccer over baseball (here I'm mainly referring to Japan), the younger generation will almost certainly ensure that soccer eventually usurps baseball as the dominant sport. Again, it doesn't need to, as they can coexist as they do now quite easily, but trends and inherent accessibility of soccer usually end badly for any competitors. Of course it helps that, unlike the US for instance, it has no competition of a football variety.
> 
> But to answer your original question: its quite popular, and should remain popular in the same way that baseball is popular in the US.


Actually, it is the complete opposite. Professional soccer and baseball ran neck and neck in terms of popularity. The Korean Professional Baseball League, founded in 1982, had a slight advantage though; most of their franchises were based in Korea’s largest metropolitan cities (the Korean Super League, founded in 1983, was playing in smaller cities). Things began to change in 1996 when South Korea and Japan were rewarded the 2002 FIFA World Cup. In anticipation, the domestic league changed their name (to the K League in 1998) and began to add teams (in the larger cities that built stadiums for the World Cup). The K League grew to 16 teams (playing in shiny new stadiums) and had a much farther reach than Korean Professional Baseball (2 teams in Seoul, 8 teams altogether, their last expansion was in 1990). The fourth-place finish by the South’s national soccer team added further to the sports popularity, causing them to surpass baseball, but it hasn’t risen since then (although this article is a little dated it is a good read about soccer in East Asia http://www.time.com/time/europe/2006/wcup/asiaswoes.html). Here is a quote from this article:



> The K-League exemplifies the problem. Its teams are owned by Korean conglomerates, like Hyundai and Samsung, and their packed schedules and dull, defense-driven play reflect corporate culture more than sporting flair. "The players work for the owners of the clubs and don't care about the fans," says Shin Dong Min, an adviser to the Korean national team's fan club. And with so many clubs in the red because of poor attendance, the K-League is reluctant to loan out star players to prepare for the World Cup. Korea's national team trained together for five months before the 2002 World Cup. "This time, we didn't get cooperation from the K-League," says their coach Pim Verbeek. "Instead of five months, we got four weeks."


But like the Tan Jinhe quote in my previous post, baseball is enjoying a “boom.” The KPBL recently added a ninth team and plans to add a tenth team in the near future, there are proposals for new stadia, and the National Team is one of the top five teams in the world (and they beat archrival Japan several times in International Competitions). Baseball can rise higher than soccer if the pro league can capitalize on this recent boom in popularity.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

MS20 said:


> South Korea, and to a greater extent Japan, have been baseballing countries for a while as a result of US cultural influence during occupation. That said, soccer has come from nowhere in the last 2 decades to a point where baseball's hegemony is beginning to fade. South Korea is a little different because soccer has been prominent there for some time, even prior to the split; you only need to look north of the border to see North Korea's preference for soccer.


Baseball's popularity in Japan/Korea/Taiwan predates US occupation. Baseball was introduced in Japan during the 1800s and became one of the top "national" sports during the early 1900s. The Japanese empire then popularized baseball during it's occupation of Korea and Taiwan. As far as I know soccer (football) is much more popular in South Korea than it is in Japan though ever since the last world cup and asian cup Soccer has boomed in Japan I think soon it will rival baseball.


----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)

*Sungui Arena park inside*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Hwaseong*


----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)

*Gwangju Moodung Ballparks*


----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)

*Sungui Arena*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gwangju , Mudung Sports Complex*


----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)

*Incheon Munhak Swimming Pool , 3,006 seats , 2013.5*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Incheon 2014 AG Swimming Pool*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

rodem said:


>


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Hwaseong Sports Complex , 35,541 seats*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Incheon , Namdong Gymnasium & Namdong Rugby Stadium*

Namdong Gymnasium (8,874 seats)


Namdong Rugby Stadium (5,078 seats)

to be bulit in August 2013


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Incheon , Songrim Arena*

Volleyball

5,009 seats

be completed in 2013.6


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ulsan Ballpark*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Pohang Ballpark , 12,000 seats*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Hwaseong Sports Complex , 35,541 seats*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Gwangju Ballpark , 30,000 seats*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Incheon Asian Games Stadium (61k)*


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

repin said:


>


Glad they changed the design... The original rendering was horrible (looked like a bedpan):


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Another pic of Gwangju ballpark... Hyundai Engineering & Construction will build Gwangju's new baseball stadium...


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

New renderings of the proposed ballpark in Ulsan...


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

New renderings of the proposed domed ballpark in Masan, future home of the NC Dinos...



and these concepts for a domed ballpark located on the Han River in Seoul...


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Another ballpark design in Ulsan...










and renderings of the Pohang Baseball Stadium in South Korea...


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

They are definitely building one in Gwangju right? That team really needs a new ballpark, a bigger ballpark.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gwangju*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Incheon , Sungui Arena Park*













































































repin said:


> Sungui Arena Park is a multi-use stadium in Incheon, South Korea, that is under construction.
> 
> Once completed in 2011 , September, it will be used mostly for football matches and will host the home matches of Incheon United F.C. of the Incheon United F.C..
> The stadium was designed with a capacity of 20,891 spectators.


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

Incheon looks outstanding. East Asia needs much more of these.


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

did they already start the main stadium asian games construction?


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

YES , THEY DID














guy4versa said:


> did they already start the main stadium asian games construction?


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*SUNGUI ARENA*


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Rendering of the Hanwha Eagles (Daejeon, South Korea) future ballpark:


----------



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Suwon Ballpark*


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Suwon Baseball Stadium Remodeling completed. 









Source : http://sports.news.naver.com/sports/index.nhn?category=kbo&ctg=news&mod=read&office_id=049&article_id=0001944300&date=20141126&page=1


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

*Seoul 서울, Gocheok Dome 고척돔 (baseball stadium)* 


































http://cis.seoul.go.kr/TotalAlimi/PopInfo.action?cmd=info3&pjt_cd=228018061201

2014-12-19


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

After 2 years of reconstruction, the *JangChung Gymnasium* will reopen in Central Seoul this month.

One of the premier Arenas in Korea, the Gymnasium will host basketball, handball, volleyball games as well as other events. Initially built in 1963, the gymnasium was the first of its kind in Korea. It also served as a venue during the 1988 olympics. The redesigned arena will sit 4507 spectators.

http://sports.news.naver.com/photocenter/photo.nhn?albumId=28284&photoId=934421&category=etc


















Sources: http://sports.news.naver.com/photocenter/photo.nhn?albumId=28284&photoId=934421&category=etc


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Daegu Baseball Stadium*


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Lotte Group and Busan City in discussions to build $500 million ballpark on the North Harbor Waterfront. *

Very little is still known about the project, but it is linked to the entire North Harbor redevelopment program, with which Lotte is already deeply involved, especially regarding the construction of the new Opera House.

The new stadium is intended to become the new home of the Lotte Giants, one of Korea's most popular ballclubs. Lotte currently plays in the 28,000-seater Sajik Stadium in the Northern part of the city, but the 30-year-old stadium is now considered outdated.

Given the size of the existing stadium, the support for the Lotte Giants and the money pumped into this new project, I would expect the new stadium to sit at least 30,000 fans.










http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=082&aid=0000490474


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Munhak Stadium (Incheon - SK Wyverns) to get seats behind homeplate*

*Munhak Stadium (Incheon - SK Wyverns) to get seats behind home plate*

Munhak Stadium, home of the Incheon-based SK Wyverns, is currently in the process of adding new seats. More specifically, backstop seats, right behind home plate and at field level.

Such seats exist in (almost?) all MLB stadiums, but are now getting popular in Korea. They allow for new premium seats with better fan experience, and are also more lively because the standard broadcast camera (from behind the pitcher) because it allows for capturing the fans' reaction to the pitches, rather than a plain wall.

Last year, Gwangju KIA Champions Field (Kia Tigers) was the first stadium to incorporate backstop seats, and Daejeon Hanbat Stadium (Hanwha Eagles) was also remodeled to feature those seats.

This year, in addition to Munhak, the entire redesigned Suwon KT Park (KT Wiz) will also incorporate backstop seats.















http://osen.mt.co.kr/article/G1110045661


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Jamsil Dome (Seoul)*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Gwangju Women’s University Universiade Gymnasium (8,327 seats)*


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Current progress on the Gocheok Dome Stadium construction














































Source : http://sports.news.naver.com/sports...&mod=read&office_id=144&article_id=0000344822










Source : http://blog.naver.com/zodrjfnfn/220402482011

Scheduled for completion in October. The Nexen Heroes are expected to become the ballpark's new tenants, but have yet to come to terms with Seoul city government.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Current progress on the Daegu Baseball Stadium.











Scheduled for completion in February 2016. The stadium will become the new home of the Samsung Lions.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Rendering of the new Masan Baseball Stadium










Source : http://www.knnews.co.kr/news/articleView.php?idxno=1147682

The 22,000-seat stadium will be built on the grounds of the existing stadium. Work to begin on the staddium in late 2016. Completion expected in September 2018.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

> *창원 새야구장 중앙투자심사 통과 본괘도*
> 
> * 마산 새야구장이 행정자치부의 지방재정 투자사업 심사에서 조건부로 승인되면서 탄력을 받게 됐습니다.*
> 
> ...




*http://blog.knn.co.kr/61680*

*The plans for a new baseball stadium in Changwon (Masan) to replace the current ballpark of the NC Dinos just got greenlit by the Ministry of Government Administration and Home Affairs, which was reviewing the financials of the project.*

Work will start in June 2016 and the stadium is due for completion in September 2018










Source : http://www.knnews.co.kr/news/articleView.php?idxno=1147682


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*



<H1 class=tit-article>서울 연고 프로야구단, 구장 광고권 돌려받는다

Click to expand...

*


> *개정안 발의 문상모 시의원 "지자체-구단 상생 취지"
> 넥센 측 "서울시와 상호보완할 수 있는 계기 됐으면"
> *
> (서울=연합뉴스) 신창용 기자 = 서울시가 그동안 독점해왔던 서울 연고 프로야구단 광고권 수익을 한시적이나마 연고 프로야구단과 나누기로 했다.
> ...


</H1> http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2015/07/29/0200000000AKR20150729173700007.HTML?input=1195m

Seoul City Government has agreed that, starting from 2017, revenues generated by advertising in Baseball Stadiums would be redistributed by Seoul to the respective teams using the stadium. That's good news for both the LG Twins and Doosan Bears who play in Jamsil Stadium

More importantly, that's a step in the right direction for Gocheok Dome Stadium. The stadium, due for completion by september or october, has no tennant. The city and the Nexen Heroes were in discussions to move the Heroes to the new stadium, but the Heroes (the least financially stable club in the league) was cash-strapped and advertising revenue was an important factor in moving to the new stadium. *With that deal in place, it now apears that the Heroes are closer than ever to move to the new stadium in time for the opening of the 2016 season.*


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*New Daegu Baseball Stadium (22,000 seats, although sometimes refered to as a 26,000-seater as well)*

Future home of the Samsung Lions


Pictures taken August 1st







http://blog.naver.com/ksc30003/220438456040


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Changwon , Gagopa Park , 22,391 seats , 2018.09*


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

adeaide said:


>


Thank you. I have to say, this stadium looks absolutely amazing (based on one render, but still, way better that what they released earlier.

Here is a source for the article : http://sports.news.naver.com/sports...&mod=read&office_id=003&article_id=0006705241



> 창원시, 새 야구장 설계공모 당선작 선정
> 
> 【창원=뉴시스】박오주 기자 = 19일 경남 창원시 '창원 새 야구장 설계공모 심사위원회'의 심사 결과, (주)해안종합건축사무소의 '365일 가고 싶은 창원시민의 새로운 꿈의 구장 가고파 파크'를 주제로 한 공모안이 최종 당선작으로 결정됐다. 사진은 창원 새 야구장의 조감도. 2015.08.19 [email protected]
> 
> ...


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Drone hovering over the new Daegu Baseball Stadium. Looks really nice


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Changwon Ballpark*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Daegu*


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Demolition of the previously existing stadium (on the site of the future Changwon Baseball Stadium) has started:




https://www.facebook.com/changwonbaseballpark/



kimahrikku1 said:


> *Groundbreaking ceremony for the new Changwon Baseball Stadium*
> 
> Ahead of the game between the NC Dinos and the Samsung Lions on Saturday afternoon, a groundbreaking ceremony was held for the future stadium of the NC Dinos in the city of Changwon. The stadium will be located next to the existing stadium on the site of the current soccer/football field in Masan, which was a city of its own before it merged with Changwon in 2011).
> 
> ...


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/changwonba...731640555624/1574212342874220/?type=3&theater

Demotion of the previous stadium almost completed, so the actual construction should start soon.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Opening of the Hyundai Motor Group Dream Ballpark*

In Gijang, in East Busan, a new complex named Hyundai Motor Group Dream Ballpark will open on August 10th.

The complex is a bit like Copperstown, as it will have the Korean Baseball Hall of Fame, in addition to four ballparks, a park, a training complex, and a baseball experience center.










http://www.newsis.com/ar_detail/view.html?ar_id=NISX20160803_0014263707&cID=10811&pID=10800


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

kimahrikku1 said:


> The complex is a bit like Copperstown, as it will have the Korean Baseball Hall of Fame, in addition to four ballparks, a park, a training complex, and a baseball experience center.


Actually, it's *Cooperstown*.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

will101 said:


> Actually, it's *Cooperstown*.


Right. Got mixed up for a sec with the letters. If only it would have been a football facility... Canton is easier to spell than Cooperstown. :lol:


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Construction update:



























http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/11088


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Daegu , Samsung Ballpark*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Chungju*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Daegu , Dalseong Sports Park*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Daegu , Samsung Lions Park , 29,178*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Jeonju*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Jeonju (another plan of Sports Complex)*


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Construction status of the PyeongChang Olympics venues:

















http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/11177


----------



## vk000 (Dec 11, 2015)

*BOC*

Rockstar


----------



## karim5sd (Nov 19, 2012)

:cheers:


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Pre-opening of the Gangneung Ice Arena ahead of the 2018 Olympics*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Daegu Civil Stadium is under demoliton to build a soccer specific stadium.*














Michael Kang said:


> ▼ Designed by SPACE architectural group
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*New design of Daegu Soccer Stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Daejeon , Plan of Hanbat Sports Complex*












now


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Daegu Football Stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Daegu , Forest Arena , Baseball Park*



































adeaide said:


>


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/changwonba...731640555624/1765574397071346/?type=3&theater


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Iksan (under renovation)*


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/11870


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Jangseong*


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Changwon Baseball Stadium*










http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/photos/1990000000.html?cid=PYH20180309139800052&input=1196m


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Dome stadium plan in Busan for Lotte Giants*

For more than 32 years, Busan’s Lotte Giants has been hosting their baseball games at Sajik Baseball stadium.

On the 28th March, however, the city of Busan announced their mid-to-long term master plan for the 
construction of an open-type dome-shaped baseball stadium.

The planned dome would seat between 28,000 to 30,000 seats, and as an open-type dome stadium, 
it can be used for other events including concerts and conventions, from the current 80 day operation 
availability to up to 200 days of operation.

The city plans on finalizing the details to the construction plan after holding a public discussion forum 
with baseball fans, civic groups, and experts on the matter next month.

Busan will finalize the site selection and plan for the feasibility service in 2020, the basic and the design 
by 2022, construction in 2023 and completion in 2026.

Sites being considered for the stadium are at the current Sajik Sports Park, Gudeok Park, the planned 
BEXCO 2 in Gangseo-gu and at the North East Tourism Complex.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Busan's benchmarking Dome Arena*

[before]

Sajik Baseball Stadium (26,600 seats / opened in 1985.10) in Busan































[after]

Busan's benchmarking Dome Arena is Marlins Park (36,742 seats) in Miami


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Changwon Baseball Stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Yangpyeong*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Daegu Football Stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Yecheon*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Boryeong Sports Park (open in 2021)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Daegu Football Stadium (as of 12th April , 40% completion)*


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Changwon Baseball Stadium*



















https://www.changwon.go.kr/portal/bbs/view.do?bIdx=516865&ptIdx=361&mId=0201060000


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Changwon Baseball Stadium*


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12018


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Announcement of Winning Project for Jamsil Olympic Stadium remodeling*

The rebuilt stadium will be under-construction from 2021 to 2024. The capacity of the stadium will be kept at 60,000, which is the threshold for a stadium to be the main venue of the Olympics.

The auxiliary stadium will also be rebuilt, as well as a Youth Hostel (135 rooms). There will also be an open-air concourse around the main stadium.

Interestingly, the location of the auxiliary stadium seems to contradict the previous news of the rebuilding of Jamsil Students' Gymnasium at (or near) that location.

SMG is managing this whole project as fairly separate projects: burying highway, Olympic Stadium Remodeling, Reconstruction of Jamsil Baseball Stadium and Jamsil Students' Gymnasium (and Jamsil Arena?), construction of MICE, construction of Trade Tower.

Most of the projects will be built at slightly different moment, especially because some stadiums and arenas can't be demolished until the replacement is built (or the pro teams would have nowhere to go). So expect additional adjustments in the future to the various locations and timelines of each "sub-project".

Overall, as someone who's usually fairly skeptical and cautious, I must say the renders look fantastic. The main frame of the stadium is preserved, so there is a continuity with the existing stadium, but at the same time the new stadium feels really more modern and much improved. The surrounding concourse and the green space around it is also great. Don't pay too much attention to areas further from the stadium on the renders (tower, pier, new ballpark...) are this is not part of this project, so the design will be chosen later.

I'm very ecstatic. Hope everything goes as planned 





































http://www.newsis.com/view/?id=NISX20180516_0000310817&cID=10801&pID=10800






















































































































http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/JVFj/12035


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Daegu Forest Arena*





































http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12057


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Changwon Baseball Stadium*



















https://www.changwon.go.kr/portal/bbs/view.do?bIdx=520918&ptIdx=361&mId=0201060000


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Changwon Baseball Stadium*





































http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12290


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Daegu Forest Arena*



















http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12299


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Daegu Forest Arena*




























http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12310


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Changwon Baseball Stadium*




























https://www.changwon.go.kr/portal/bbs/view.do?bIdx=532094&ptIdx=361&mId=0201060000


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Daegu , Forest Arena*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Changwon Baseball Stadium*




























*Daegu Forest Arena*




























http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12330


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Daegu*


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Changwon Baseball Stadium*




























http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12380


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gwangju , Gwangju Football Stadium , 10K , 2019.12*












big scale


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Changwon NC Park* (New Official name of Changwon Baseball Stadium)




























https://www.changwon.go.kr/portal/bbs/view.do?bIdx=557383&ptIdx=361&mId=0201060000


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Changwon NC Park*




























https://www.changwon.go.kr/portal/bbs/view.do?bIdx=558313&ptIdx=361&mId=0201060000


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Daegu Forest Arena*




























http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/AkKE/3505


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Daegu*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Mokpo Stadium , 16,380 seats , 2022.05*


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Daegu Forest Arena*










http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/AkKE/3506


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Changwon-Masan Baseball Stadium*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Changwon-Masan Baseball Stadium*


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Changwon NC Park*




























http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12474


----------



## 4GAHJI (May 11, 2020)

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Gwangju (Gyeonggi) Sports Complex*
> 
> New Sports Complex to be built in Gwangju (the satellite city south-east of Seoul in Gyeonggi province, not the metropolis in the South West of the country). The capacity will be 12,000 seats. Construction will begin in March 2021 for a completion in June 2023.
> 
> ...


*EDIT never mind didn't see the Gyeonggi Gwangju header in the original post. Still my thoughts on the Jeolla Gwangju needing a new smaller stadium still stands.

*EDIT2 cool looks like they're repurposing the auxiliary stadium or track next door into their new home. Makes sense. Thank goodness for Twitter...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259059729885618176
I bet Goyang wished they didn't build their stadium 10 or so years ago with a useless running track around the pitch. Probably could have gotten one of the K League 1 or 2 teams looking to uproot (read Jeju United).

Looks like the KBO does a much better job of tailoring new stadiums to their teams than the K-league 1 (with the exception of DGB Stadium in Daegu, Incheon United's gem of a stadium, the new Busan soccer stadium, and of course the o.g. of them all the Steelyard in Pohang.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Shinsegae (Emart) purchasing SK Wyverns, considering building new domed ballpark in Incheon*

The Shinsegae Group has just acquired the Incheon-based SK Wyverns baseball club, for a price of around USD 140 millions (including some assets such as the team's secondary ballpark and offices). It is expected to use the emart name, as well as a new team name to replace the Wyverns. The Shinsegae CEO, who's quite famous in Korea, is a known baseball enthusiast.

As part of this purchase, Shinsegae has hinted at building a new domed ballpark in Incheon, which would offer a new fan experience. Obviously this project is at its very early phase, but the concept would likely integrate the ballpark into a retail and leisure area, with people speculating that this new ballpark would be built in Cheongna and connected to the Shinsegae Starfield Mall that the company is currently building there.

The announcement of the purchase was a complete shock to the entire baseball community in Korea. It will be interesting to see if Shinsegae can build a new stadium.

For reminder, here is the status of the ballparks in Korea:

4 "new ballparks":

KIA Tigers: Gwangju KIA Champions Field (2014) in Gwangju
Kiwoon Heroes: Gocheok Sky Dome (2016) in Seoul
Samsung Lions: Daegu Samsung Lions Park (2016) in Daegu
NC Dinos: Changwon NC Park (2019) in Changwon

3 "old ballparks":

Daejeon Hanbat Baseball Stadium in Daejeon, home of the Hanwha Eagles. It is very old and the smallest ballpark, and will be rebuilt starting this year
Busan Sajik Baseball Stadium in Busan, home of the Lotte Giants. It is quite old as well, but big. There have been plans for years to build a new ballpark, but none have been approved, and a new project will depend on the new mayor
Jamsil Baseball Stadium in Seoul, home of both the Doosan Bears and LG Twins. Like Sajik, it's a bit outdated but is big. There are more concrete plans to build a new ballpark as part of the Jamsil IBD masterplan, although the final plans will also depend on the new mayor

2 "intermediate ballparks":

Suwon Baseball Stadium in Suwon, home of the KT Wiz. The size is adequate and the stadium, was old, was extensively renovated and extended when the KT Wiz joined the league in 2015.
Munhak Baseball Stadium in Incheon, home of the SK Wyverns. It is the first modern Korean stadium, and one of the biggest. It opened in 2002, and while it's now not as new or impressive as it might have been in 2002 when Korean baseball was not so high profile, it's still a very decent stadium. So it's not like there is a huge need to replace it within the next 10 years or so. So we'll see how the plans go and what happens to Munhak Baseball Stadium and to the new proposed domed ballpark in Incheon






Emart to house pro baseball club SK Wyverns for $123 mn - Pulse by Maeil Business News Korea


(Updated with new information) South Korean retail giant Emart will take over professional baseball club SK Wyverns from the country’s largest mobile carrier for 135.2 billion won ($122.7 million). Emart signed a memora



pulsenews.co.kr













Shinsegae’s E-Mart to Take Over Pro Baseball Club SK Wyverns


South Korean retail giant Shinsegae Group said on Tuesday that its discount store chain Emart will buy Korea Baseball Organization(KBO) club SK Wyverns, currently owned by ...




world.kbs.co.kr













Emart bought Wyverns for $122 million, name not confirmed


The SK Wyverns baseball club has been sold to Shinsegae Group, 21 years after the club was founded by SK Telecom. According to both companies, Shinsegae approached SK looking to buy the club, which will be managed by retail chain Emart.



koreajoongangdaily.joins.com













(2nd LD) Shinsegae acquires pro baseball club from SK Telecom | Yonhap News Agency


(ATTN: ADDS more info in last 4 paras) SEOUL, Jan. 26 (Yonhap) -- South Korean retail gi...




en.yna.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*New Jeonju Gymnasium*

A new arena is going to get built in Jeonju, to replace the current gymnasium. It will be part of the new complex just south of the current World Cup stadium which will also include a ballpark and a smaller soccer-specific stadium. As for the new indoor arena, it will be the home of the Jeonju KCC Egis in the Korea Basketball League. The stadium will seat 5,000 and construction should start in the second half of this year for a completion in 2023.

























































Daum 카페











전주 월드컵 경기장 주변 복합스포츠타운 조성·실내체육관 건립 '탄력'


【파이낸셜뉴스 전주=김도우 기자】 전주월드컵경기장 주변 전북 전주시 덕진구 장동 일대에 육상장과 야구장, 체육관 등이 어우러진 복합스포츠타운이 조성된다.2일 전주시에 따르면 김승수 전주시장과 전문가, 용역사 관계자 등이 참석한 ‘복합스포츠타운 조성계획 및 건립 보고회’를 개최했다.보고회에서는 전국 ..




www.fnnews.com













실내 스포츠 메카! 전주 실내체육관 ‘윤곽’ 잡혀


'온·경(전주의 풍경)', 복합스포츠타운 조성계획과 연계성 뛰어나고 주변 스포츠공원과도 조화




www.wikitree.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*New 22,000-seat baseball stadium in Daejeon for the Hanwha Eagles*

I just realised that I had not updated this thread regarding the plans which have already been almost finalized to build a new ballpark in Daejeon for the Hanwha Eagles, next to the current stadium on the site of the Hanbat soccer stadium.

Everything is going smoothly, with the bids being prepared for a building contractor to be selected by July. Demolition of the current soccer stadium would begin in April 2022, for a completion of the 22,000-seat stadium before the 2025 baseball season.

(The renders below are not the final ones) 


















'베이스볼드림파크' 건립 첫 발 뗀다…7월 사업자 선정


대전 한밭종합운동장을 야구 전용구장으로 탈바꿈하는 사업이 조만간 첫 발을 뗀다. 기존 낡은 야구장을 대신할 새 야구장 '대전 베이스볼드림파크' 건립의 사업계획 적정성과 당위성을 찾기 위한 작업에 들어갔다. 7일 대전시에 따르면 베이스볼드림파크 설계와 시공을 맡을 사업자를 찾기 위한 입찰안내서를 꾸미는 용역이 진행 중이다. 이 과정에는 야구장 신축 사업을 진행하면서 담아야 할 내용과 기본방향, 업체 선정 등에 필요한 사항이 담길 예정이다. 적정 공사비 산출과 구장 공간계획 검토 등도 이뤄진다. 이르면 5월쯤 기본설계 용역을 거치게 된




www.daejonilbo.com













대전시, 베이스볼드림파크 조성사업 중앙투자심사 통과


[대전=뉴시스] 조명휘 기자 = 대전시는 새 야구장인 '베이스볼 드림파크 조성사업’이 행정안전부의 중앙투자심사를 통과했다고 4일 밝혔다




newsis.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Just to let you know, I'm doing some shameless promotion of a thread I've created, in the spirit of the recent Tokyo Olympics, to devise some sort of masterplan for what future Olympics in Seoul (around 2036 or 2040) could look like, based upon the existing infrastructure and future construction as well.

I ended up putting quite a few hours into thinking about it, so it might be insightful to give you an overview of the current landscape of stadia in Seoul and Korea overall.

Here is the thread:



https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/a-masterplan-for-2036-40-olympics-in-seoul.2317611/


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Busan to build new ballpark to replace Sajik Baseball Stadium*

The city of Busan has announced its planned to build a new baseball stadium to replace the existing Sajik Baseball Stadium, home of the Lotte Giants. Sometimes considered the "Mecca" of Korean baseball, due to the passion of the city of Busan for baseball, Sajik Baseball Stadium was built in 1985, and has a capacity of 25,000 (initially 30,000 but slightly decreased over time due to renovations), and is one of Korea's largest. The stadium has an iconic bowl shape, but lacks any sort of roof and lags behind other ballpark regarding facilities (suites, concessions, entertainment...).

Within the next couple of years, the stadium will become the last remaining old baseball stadium in South Korea. The only truly outdated stadium of the Hanwha Eagles (around 12,000 seats) will be replaced by a new 22,000 ballpark, starting construction next year. The Jamsil Ballpark (built in 1982 and of similar capacity as Sajik) will also be rebuilt as a 35,000 stadium, potentially domed, starting within the next couple of years as part of the Jamsil MICE megaproject. All the other stadiums are either fairly new or where significantly renovated/extended recently (Suwon Baseball Stadium), and even Shinsegae is planning to build a new ballpark to replace the Munhak Stadium in Incheon, despite this ballpark being barely 2002 and of good quality by modern standards.

There have been plans for years to potentially build a new stadium in Busan (which has been a bit of a running joke during each election cycle), but little progress had been made. The city government will conduct a study next year for the construction of a new stadium. Previous plans included proposals for a domed stadium, but with costs of 350 billion won, the city will be working to build an open-air stadium for a cost of around 200 billion. The capacity has not been announced, but I think that the target is 30,000. I think that it's probably a good idea to drop the dome idea. Fixed roof stadiums are known to be quite sterile in many instances, so there is a risk that it won't be such a success design and atmosphere-wise (example of Gocheok Sky Dome, without even mentioning MLB or NPB). Retractable roofs are usually very nice, but are even more expansive, and I don't think they can reasonably justify such an expense. A retractable roof in Seoul (for the new Jamsil Stadium) does make sense, but not so much in Busan, for at least 3 reasons: (a) The stadium is shared by 2 teams in Seoul, so the benefits are much bigger are the costs can be spread around more, which isn't the case in Busan; (b) temperature-wise, Busan's weather is a little better than Seoul, with warmer weather for the early and late part of the seasons (March, April, October and early November), and summer temperatures similar to Seoul. The monsoon does affect both cities, but the number of games cancelled because of rain isn't so high in either cities (less than 10 games per stadium for a full year on average); (c) apart from KBO, the Jamsil Stadium, as Seoul's main stadium, can also be used for other competitions (WBC, Premier12, potential Olympic bid, other events or competitions), for which there is less demand in Busan during the off-season.

The new stadium would be built on the site of the current ballpark, which would be demolished starting in 2024 or so, for construction to take place until the opening of the new ballpark in 2028. This would mean that for around 4 years, the Lotte Giants would find themselves without a stadium. I don't think that it's the end of the world, as you can't make an omelette without breaking a few eggs. The city is reviewing the possibility of having the baseball team play at the Asiad Main Stadium, in the same complex. Obviously playing baseball at a 60,000-seat football stadium wouldn't be ideal for fan experience, but that's probably the only solution, apart from playing more games at the team's secondary homefield of Ulsan (Munsu Baseball Stadium), which is also something which could easily be done.
























[단독] 사직야구장 새로 짓는다


내년 2월 재건축 타당성 용역 조사에 들어가는 부산 사직야구장. 김경현 기자 [email protected] 이르면 2028년 부산 사직야구장 자리에 새...




www.busan.com













부산갈매기 떼창 `사직 노래방`…돔구장 대신 개방형으로 신축


내년에 재건축 타당성 용역 진행 돔구장 최소 3500억원, 지금 형태로 추진 이르면 2028년 새로운 구장에서 경기




www.mk.co.kr













사직야구장 재건축 용역…2028년에 새 야구장


부산시가 내년 2월부터 연말까지 3억 원을 들여 개장한 지 36년이 지난 사직야구장의 재건축 타당성 조사와...




news.kbs.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

kimahrikku1 said:


> *New 22,000-seat baseball stadium in Daejeon for the Hanwha Eagles*
> 
> I just realised that I had not updated this thread regarding the plans which have already been almost finalized to build a new ballpark in Daejeon for the Hanwha Eagles, next to the current stadium on the site of the Hanbat soccer stadium.
> 
> ...


The construction of the new Daejeon Ballpark has been granted to Kye-Ryong Construction. For further news about this project, you can follow the newly created dedicated thread: DAEJEON - New Baseball Stadium (20,607)



kimahrikku1 said:


> *Kye-Ryong Construction Industrial awarded construction rights for the new Daejeon Ballpark*
> 
> A consortium led by Kye-Ryong Construction Industrial has been selected for the construction of the new ballpark of the Hanwha Eagles in Daejeon, beating a bid from Tae Young Engineering & Construction.
> 
> ...


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Interesting video from The B1M about the new Korean National Football Centre, to be built in Cheonan:







According to recent articles, construction should begin this March: ‘축구 도시’ 천안 순항…대한민국축구종합센터 본궤도


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

Mokpo , Daeyang Stadium , 16,380 seats , 2023.07


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Gimhae , Gimhae Dream Stadium , 15,082 , 2024.04


















*






















☞ cafe.daum.net/stade


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

adeaide said:


> *Daejeon , Baseball Dream Park , 20,607 seats , 2025.03
> View attachment 3668628
> View attachment 3668629
> View attachment 3668630
> ...


Thanks for your update. For your information, there is also a thread dedicated to this thread here: DAEJEON - New Baseball Stadium (20,607)

So if you have any additional updates on that project, I recommend that you post them on the dedicated thread.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Incheon , Cheongna Starfield Dome , 20,000 seats (Max 27,000 seats) , 2027*

















source


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

adeaide said:


> Incheon , Starfield Cheongna Dome , 20,000 seats (Max 27,000 seats) , 2027
> View attachment 3715439
> 
> View attachment 3715559
> ...


Obviously it will be very interesting to see how this project goes. On one side, Shinsegae usually likes to go for big projects, and there is definitely some synergy which can be created by having a large mall and a ballpark at the same place, and you can see how some families would come for a full afternoon for a visit to the mall and attending a game at the same time. Like the Rogers Centre, they could also have a hotel with some views of the ballpark. So in that sense it's very interesting.

However, I do have a couple of concerns:

The first one is whether or not it's going to be a retractable roof stadium or not. Retractable roof is usually better for the players and better for fan experience. There haven't really been any new dome stadium recently in the MLB or the NPB for a reason. And in Korea, the lone example, Gocheok Sky Dome, has need been particularly well received. Retractable-roof stadiums are more expensive, but if the stadium is built within the mall infrastructure, then I imagine the added costs of building a rectractable roof could be relatively lower compared to a retractable roof for a stadium not attached to an existing building.
Secondly, the location. This area is still quite far away from the center of Incheon, and in the middle of a still underdeveloped area. Furthermore, the existing ballpark is in the South south of the city, so you would imagine that there are more baseball fans who attend games in the Southern part of the city than the Northern part, which is a bit of a new demographic to conquer for the ballclub. The only recent example of a team moving to a stadium quite far away was the Samsung Lions in 2016. The move actually was quite successful with the fanbase but Daegu is a provincial metropolitan city with a strong identity, so people around the entire city were already Lions fans. There isn't such a strong identity or loyalty to the team in Incheon, so it could be an issue. And overall, that area is just not so populated at the moment, and not too convenient to reach. That being said, this could change in the next few years. Cheongna is still growing, especially in the Western half of the town with a lot of new business offices, as well as the Cheongna C.T. Tower. Then a bit far away, but there are quite a few developments in Lu1 City to the South East, and especially Geomdan to the North East, so that could be a nice influx of population in the area. Transportation-wise, this is still underdeveloped, but by the time of the opening, there will be the extension of the Seoul Subway Line 7 (with an additional station almost completely approved for the stadium-mall complex as well as the adjacent future hospital). The third Incheon Bay Bridge should also make it more convenient for people in Yeongjong International City to access the stadium. But still, questions remain...
Lastly, is the fact that Incheon doesn't have pressing need for a new stadium. Munhak Baseball Stadium is already one of the 4 stadiums in Korea at around 25,000 seats, and is the first "modern" stadium in Korea. While it's now 20 years old, it doesn't feel dated, and has a clean design and good amenities. It's centrally located (although you could argue that this area is losing population a bit and is less well-off), and has convenient transportation (with a subway stop on Incheon Line 1, easy access to Incheon Bus Terminal and to the expressway). So really, there is no urgent need for a new stadium. And if they do build a new one, what would become of Munhak? There's no need for a 25,000 stadium for high-school or amateur baseball, so it would either sit empty or need to be demolished. And if they demolish it, it's not clear what they could use the space for because it sits in the middle of the Munhak Sports Complex, which is not an area in which they can just easily replace it with office or residential space.

Of course, this situation is due to circumstances as well. Shinsegae Group wanted to acquire a baseball team, both because the retail industry can create good synergies with baseball teams (as exemplified by this Mall-Ballpark stadium, but also for marketing overall), and because the head of the group (technically Vice Chairman), Chung Yong-jin, is a known baseball enthusiast. So they were looking to buy a team, and the SK Wyverns were the only team willing to sell. Most likely, Shinsegae would have preferred to buy either the Doosan Bears (strong Seoul team with a large fanbase, and owned by the Doosan Group which is not doing so great financially) or the Kiwoom Heroes (Seoul's smallest team, whose fanbase growth has been limited by the fact that they are independently owned and with scandals surrounding the team ownership), but neither team wanted to sell. So in a way Shinsegae was "stuck" with the Incheon-based SK Wyverns, which is a team which didn't necessarily have the team with the greatest need for a new stadium.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Anyang , Anyang Football Stadium , 11,000 seats , 2027.03







*

source


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

Under destruction of Daejeon Hanbat Stadium









source


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Korea's bid to host the 2023 AFC Asian Cup, with 7 selected stadiums *

As you may know, Korea is currently in the bidding to host the AFC Asian Cup in 2023. Korea has initially bid to host the quadriennal competition a few years ago, but it was eventually awarded to China. However, China ultimately gave up on hosting the competition a few months ago, as the country was still struggling with Covid-19. So new bids are currently being received, and a final decision on the hosting country will be made next months.

There are 3 bids, from South Korea, Indonesia and Qatar. Korea's bid is widely viewed as the heavy favorite to win and to host the Asian Cup. There are a few reasons for that. The first one is that it's considered that Korea is "overdued" hosting an Asian Cup. The only time Korea hosted it was in 1960, when it was a simple 4-teams, 6-matches, 1-stadium affair. So Korea has never hosted a modern, large-scale Asian Cup. Plus, Korea is historically the best country in Asian football. And currently, while in FIFA rankings it's on par with Japan, Iran or Australia, football is very popular right now in the country. There's always an ebb-and-flow, but after beating Germany at the last World Cup, Korea has been quite strong in international matches, and has a strong roster of players, including many players in top European leagues, and of course superstar Son Heung-min.

On the other side, the other bids have some key issues. First of all, both have already hosted the Asian Cup recently (2007 for Indonesia, co-hosted with 3 other South East Asia nations; 2011 for Qatar). Then, for Indonesia, the country doesn't necessarily have the best track record in hosting such international events, and is already hosting the 2023 U-20 FIFA World Cup, as well as the 2023 FIBA Basketball World Cup,. As for Qatar, they have their fair share of problems as well. Of course they'll have great stadiums thanks to the World Cup, but it would be difficult to market another international event just after the World Cup, so interest in the competition could be lower. And more importantly, because of the whether, they would have to reschedule the competition to maybe January 2024 because of the hot whether in the Qatari summer. There's also the issue that the convention is for a balance in hosting between East Asian and West Asian nations, and the previous Asian Cup was held in nearby UAE. So hosting in Qatar would break the balance, to the displeasure of East Asia, as well as to other West Asia federations who are planning to host the 2027 Asian Cup.

Obviously, some surprises are still possible, and Korea does have its drawbacks. Attendance of games in which Korea is not involved could be quite low, Korea doesn't probably have as much financial resources as Qatar to host the event, and the stadiums aren't as flashy. But nonetheless, Korea is considered the very strong favorite to host the competition.

So here are the stadiums that Korea is proposing, 7 in total. Interestingly, that's 3 stadiums less than the 10 used in the 2002 World Cup, while Korea hosted only 32 games in 2002 (the rest in Japan), compared to the 51 games of the 24-team Asian Cup.

*Incheon - Incheon Munhak Stadium (51,000)*

Stadium built for and used in the 2002 World Cup, would serve as the main stadium, with over 50,000 seats. Not technically a soccer-specific stadium, as it has an athletics track


















[이슈 & 현장]정부·인천시 2014년 아시안게임 ‘주경기장 신설’ 대립


◇2014년 개최되는 인천아시안게임 경기장 조감도.인천시가 인도의 수도 델리를 제치고 2014년 아시안게임을 유치한 지 벌써 1년 3개월이 지났다. 하지만 아직 ...




n.news.naver.com






*Suwon World Cup Stadium (43,000)*

Built for the 2002 World Cup, it still looks very nice and is used often, including by the National Football Team. No athletics track.












https://sports.naver.com/news?oid=117&aid=0003392261




*Gwangju World Cup Stadium (39,000)*

Built for the 2002 World Cup, it does have an athletics track. It's been used a bit less recently.


















광주월드컵경기장, 전라권 거점 국민체력인증센터로 선정


광주월드컵경기장 전경. 뉴시스...




jnilbo.com






*Jeonju World Cup Stadium (37,000)*

Built for the 2002 World Cup, it is soccer-specific and looks nice. It has been slightly renovated recently. It's quite well attended as it is the home of the Jeonju Hyundai Motors, which is the most successful club team in the country.


















전북 축구팬 숙원 '전주월드컵경기장 좌석' 싹 바뀐다


K리그 최초 리그 5연패 및 통산 9회 우승을 달성하며 뜻깊은 시즌을 마무리한 전북 현대 모터스. 전북 축구팬들의 숙원 사업이었던 전주월드컵경기장 좌석 교체가 예정되면서 전주성의 응원 열기가 더욱 뜨거워질 것으로 보인다. 22일 전주시에 따르면 내년 상반기까지 시비 3




www.jjan.kr






*Cheonan Stadium (26,000)*

Built in 2001, but not for the World Cup as it is smaller. Quite a simple stadium, with an athletics track, and it hasn't really hosted major sports competitions.


















천안서 첫 축구국가대표 A매치 열려


[ 시티저널 이명우 기자 ] 천안시 개청이래 처음으로 갖는 축구국가대표 친선경기가 오는 10월 우리시에서 펼쳐진다. 천안시는 대한민국 축구국가대표 평가전이 아프리카의 강호 ‘말리’를 상대로 10월 15일 저녁 8시 천안종합운동장에서 열린다고 밝혔다. 시는 스포츠도시 천안의 위상에 맞는 국가대표팀 경기유치를 위해 지난 3월부터 대한축구협회 사무국을 방문하는 등 지속적인 노력을 기울이는 한편 지난 6월 친선경기 유치신청서를 공식 제출했다. 대한축구협회도 국제경기가 열릴 천안종합운동장을 직접 방문해 경기 진행이 가능한지 경기장시설...




www.gocj.net






*Incheon FootballStadium (19,000)*

Built in 2012, it has a great urban design. It is smaller than the other stadiums, but has an intimate atmosphere with the roof, the urban surroundings and the lack of a track.












https://sports.naver.com/news?oid=047&aid=0002202898





So there it is. The first thing to note is that the competition would mostly be held near Seoul (4 stadiums in the Seoul Capital Area), but no Stadium in Seoul proper. With Cheonan almost in the Seoul Capital Area as well. The other stadiums are in the South West. So overall, it will be quite compact, with no stadium in Jeju or the entire East part of the country.

Secondly, Korea has decided against using its 3 biggest World Cup stadiums (Seoul World Cup Stadium, Daegu World Cup Stadium, Busan Asiad Main Stadium), probably to reduce costs and because apart for Korean Football Games or the final, there will probably not be enough demand to fill these huge stadiums. Not a surprise for Daegu and Busan, but a bit for Seoul, as they could have used it for the final and maybe games of the group stage where Korea will play in. But I can understand the decision.

Thirdly, a reliance nonetheless on World Cup Stadiums, with 4 stadiums of the World Cup planned to be used (Incheon, Suwon, Jeonju, Gwangju), which will be the largest stadiums and will likely host all or most games from the quarterfinals on.

Fourth, the deliberate usage of 2 more modern stadiums. Since the World Cup, there hasn't been many new stadiums in Korea, because the World Cup already filled that need. So there aren't many stadiums with at least 20,000 seats built in the last 15 years. So they purposefully decided to use the 2 stadiums which meet these criteria (Incheon Football Stadiu, Hwaseong Stadium), built only 10 years ago and with a nice design and a fairly good atmosphere. There are a couple of other stadiums which could have fil the bill, like the Yongin Mireu Stadium (awkwardly located and with almost no event there since its opening in 2017) or the Incheon Asiad Main Stadium (but the removal of seats after the Asian Games has made the layout quite awkward for such a big international event).

Fifth, one last stadium of small size to host some lower profile games. That's the Cheonan Stadium. It's a bit of an odd choice, because it's not really new, not soccer-specific, not located in a very large city and not usually used to international competitions. But I think that they had to find a balance of sort. If they didn't want to have stadium too far from Seoul, didn't want the Chungcheong region to be bypassed, and wanted one more smaller stadium for the group stage. So they ended up with Cheonan Stadium.

We'll see how it goes, it seems likely that Korea will win the bid, but you never know.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*2023 AFC Asian Cup bids in Korea (10 Candidate Cities , 11 Stadiums)*


Sorry for kimahrikku1, It seems that you are giving us wrong information.
Your information is based on wikipedia as follows.













Two things are wrong information here.

(1) Jeonju City did not participate in the bid.
(2) The stadium selected by Incheon Metropolitan City as a candidate is not the Incheon Football Stadium, but the Incheon Asian Games Stadium.


The reason Wikipedia had the wrong information is because the stadiums investigated by the AFC inspection delegation team were considered 
as candidate stadiums for 2023 AFC Asian Cup.

It is true that AFC inspection delegation team visited Jeonju. However, as mentioned above, Jeonju City did not participate in the bid.
The reason why AFC inspection delegation team visited Jeonju was to explore the practice field (training ground) not candidate stadium.


Wikipedia has omitted the following five cities from the list of candidate cities.

Seoul , Daegu , Busan , Goyang , Daejeon

These cities were not visited by AFC inspection delegation team.



It is reported that 11 stadiums in 10 cities are participating in the bidding.
And if the bid is confirmed, 8 out of 11 stadiums will be finally selected.


The 11 candidate stadiums reported in the media are as follows.

Seoul , Seoul World Cup Stadium (Sangam Stadium) , 66,704 seats , 2001.11.10

Daegu , Daegu Stadium (Daegu World Cup Stadium , Blue Arc) , 66,422 seats , 2001.06.28

Busan , Busan Asiad Main Stadium , 53,769 seats , 2001.09.16

Incheon , Munhak Stadium (Incheon World Cup Stadium) , 49,084 seats , 2002.02.25

Suwon , Suwon World Cup Stadium (Big Bird) , 43,959 seats , 2001.05.13

Goyang , Goyang Daewha Stadium , 41,311 seats , 2003.09.26.

Daejeon , Daejeon World Cup Stadium (Purple Arena) , 40,903 seats , 2001.09.13

Gwangju , Gwangju World Cup Stadium , 40,245 seats , 2001.09.30

Hwaseong , Hwaseong Sports Stadium , 35,270 seats , 2011.10.01

Incheon , Incheon Asiad Main Stadium , 29,465 seats , 2014.05.07.

Cheonan , Cheonan Stadium , 25,814 seats , 2001.08.31



source

11 candidate stadiums pictures


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

adeaide said:


> *2023 AFC Asian Cup bids in Korea (10 Candidate Cities , 11 Stadiums)*
> 
> 
> Sorry for kimahrikku1, It seems that you are giving us wrong information.
> ...


Sorry about that... I did check the Korean NamuWiki as well (which had the same stadium list as the English Wiki), and did look for other articles in Korean as well but couldn't find much. So in the end, it seems that the list of stadium will include most stadiums of the 2002 World Cup. Kind of a shame that Ulsan, Seogwipo and Jeonju are not included, because they are nice soccer-specific stadium (especially Jeonju and Ulsan). I guess that they wanted to give it to bigger markets in their region (Busan instead of Ulsan, Gwangju instead of Jeonju). This does make the selection of Cheonan a bit of a headscratcher then. It's less than 40km from Hwaseong Sports Stadium, and the Chungcheong region will already be represented by Daejeon, so I'm not sure why it was necessary to include Cheonan Stadium which hasn't much going for it. I guess that most likely it will be axed during the final phase of stadium selection.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Jeonju New Athletics Stadium and Ballpark*
> 
> The city of Jeonju has announced a few weeks ago the winning plans for two new stadiums to be built just South of the Jeonju World Cup Stadium. A 13,000-seat athletics and football stadium, and a 8,000 baseball park.
> 
> ...


*Construction of new ballpark in Jeonju to begin in first half of the year*

Some good news for the sports complex in the North-West of Jeonju, near the site of the Jeonju World Cup Stadium. Budgeting has been finalized, and the new ballpark will begin construction in the first half of this year, for a completion in early 2025, at a cost of over KRW 1,400 Bn. It will be built for a capacity of 8,000 seats (or 8,050, depending on sources), with modern facilities, including private boxes, a roof and training facilities. The stadium is built with the potential to be expanded to up to 20,000 seats. Size is an important point here. The new ballpark will replace the one in downtown Jeonju, which will be demolished this year as well, and had been built in the 1960s with a capacity of around 9,000. The stadium hosted a KBO in the 1990s, which then relocated, and there is therefore no professional tennant team. So the new Jeonju Baseball Stadium, with a slightly smaller size, will not have a pro team there full time. The KBO is unlikely to expand, and Jeonju's size makes it quite unlikely to be suitable for any expansion/relocation. But, what is entirely possible though is for this ballpark to be used as a secondary ballpark for the Kia Tigers. There are similar arrangements for the Lotte Giants (secondary ballpark in Ulsan), Samsung Lions (secondary ballpark in Pohang) and Hanwha Eagles (secondary ballpark in Cheongju). But all these stadiums have over 10,000 seats, more suited to a professional KBO game, and started hosting games when the main stadiums were mostly smaller and older. The Kia Tigers actually already had a secondary home in Gunsan, but discontinued playing there after the new ballpark in Gwangju opened in 2014. Sure, the new Jeonju Stadium would be much better than the Wolmyeong Stadium in Gunsan, and Jeonju is a bigger market than Gunsan, but Gunsan was actually bigger (11k seats), so it's unclear if it's really possible for Jeonju to host many regular season games there. At least the size of the stadium could be expanded, so that could certainly be done. But then again, would they decide to actively spend tens of millions of dollars to increase the capacity to maybe 12k seats, if it's only to host maybe 6 regular season games per year. That's unclear.

Also, the new Jeonju Baseball Stadium will be built on the site of the auxiliary field of the Jeonju World Cup Stadium, which in turn will be relocated on the southern end of the sports complex (as you can see on the 4th picture below), with a capacity likely bigger than the current one. Lastly, next to the future auxiliary football field will be the new Jeonju Arena, which is mentioned in a post above, and which had a groundbreaking ceremony in early 2022, but for which actual construction hasn't started yet.






















































전주 새 야구장 확정…'쌍방울 이후' 26년 만에 KBO리그 열릴까


(엑스포츠뉴스 김지수 기자) 전라북도 전주시가 8000석 규모의 신축 야구장 착공을 발표했다. 프로야구 개최가 가능한 야구장이 없었던 전주시도 번듯한 새 야구장을 가지게 됐다. 전주시는 27일 전주월드컵경기장 인근에 조성되는 복합스포츠타운의 핵심 시설인 야구장과 육상경기장을 내년 상반기 착공할 계획이라고 밝혔다. 야구장은 지하 1층, 지상 2층에 연면적 7066㎡, 관람석 8000석 규모로 지어진다. 스카이박스와 훈련을 위한 실내연습실, 편의시설 등이 들어설 예정이다. 전주시는 쌍방울 레이더스가 1999년 해체 전까지 사용




www.xportsnews.com







Daum 카페











전주종합경기장 야구장 내년 상반기까지 철거…개발 본격화 | 연합뉴스


(전주=연합뉴스) 백도인 기자 = 전북 전주시는 종합경기장 부지 안의 야구장을 내년 상반기까지 철거하고 개발을 본격화한다고 22일 밝혔다.




www.yna.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

adeaide said:


> *Incheon , Cheongna Starfield Dome , 20,000 seats (Max 27,000 seats) , 2027*
> View attachment 3715439
> 
> View attachment 3715559
> ...


*Shinsegae Group makes plans for the development of domed ballpark and Starfield Mall in Cheongna (Northern Incheon) official*

During his new year's speech, Shinsegae Group chairman Chung Yong-jin revealed new renders (not final ones though) of the Cheongna Dome ballpark project as part of the Starfield Mall in Cheongna, and made official the plans to build this project. Up until this point, the ballpark was a proposal under consideration, but now it seems that the development is officially a priority that the group will actively pursue.

The current target is for the ballpark to open in 2028, and capacity would be at least 20,000 seats in baseball configuration. And it could host at least 27,000 fans for concerts. I think that 20,000 seats is a bit low, as the current stadium in Munhak is larger (currently 23,000 seats with newer standards, but could originally seat around 30,000 fans). So I think that they should at least aim for the 23,000 seats or so that they currently have in Munhak.

I did already express (see quoted post below) about this stadium, and especially regarding the location as well as what would become of Munhak Baseball Stadium, which is still a quite good and large ballpark. This is currently a point of discussion between Shinsegae and Incheon, but I don't think that there's an easy solution. Clearly there's no other big potential tenant, so the stadium would fall in disuse. They could decide to demolish it, but it's a bit of a shame given that it's still good. And there's no obvious way to use the plot afterwards. It sits in the Munhak stadium complex, so it wouldn't make sense to simply build residential/office space there. Maybe something will come down the road, like a new sports facility for another sport, or some kind of cultural building, but so far, nothing really stands out.

But if the new ballpark gets built, I would nonetheless be quite curious about what it looks like. Currently, ballparks in Korea do not really connect so well with the rest of the urban landscape. Out of the 9 ballparks, 7 currently sit in a Sports Complex, alongside some sort of other sports facilities on a megablock, so they are quite cut off from nearby streets. The lone exceptions are in Daegu for the Samsung Lions, where the stadium sits at the foot of a small mountain, so at least it's in a middle of a beautiful green space, and the Gocheok Skydome, which is indeed more "in the middle" of the urban fabric, but still quite disjoncted because it's surrounded by the Anyang Stream, public schools and a railroad. So this new Cheongna Dome would have the potential to bring something new, by creating a truly unique retail-sports-entertainment complex, all within the same complex. Of course, for the design we'll have to see, although I'd say I'm cautiously optimistic because knowing Shinsegae, they'll likely make sure that the project is solid and well designed to connect the retail area and the ballpark area well. As I said on my previous post as well, something to keep in mind as well is whether or not they'll go for a retractable roof stadium, which is significantly more expensive but normally provides for a better atmosphere.


















SSG, 구단주 신년사 통해 청라돔 사진 첫 공개






isplus.com







http://www.focusincheon.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=2186





kimahrikku1 said:


> Obviously it will be very interesting to see how this project goes. On one side, Shinsegae usually likes to go for big projects, and there is definitely some synergy which can be created by having a large mall and a ballpark at the same place, and you can see how some families would come for a full afternoon for a visit to the mall and attending a game at the same time. Like the Rogers Centre, they could also have a hotel with some views of the ballpark. So in that sense it's very interesting.
> 
> However, I do have a couple of concerns:
> 
> ...


----------

